# Lecture de doc pdf sur iPad



## twinworld (29 Mai 2010)

bonjour à toutes et tous,

est-ce que quelqu'un saurait quel logiciel utiliser pour lire des pdf (et autres documents - rtf, word - mais pas pour les modifier) sur un iPad ? Là, j'ai pris un dossier depuis mon MBP. Ce dossier est plein de documents que je dois lire. Je l'ai mis sur l'iDisk, j'ai synchronisé. Ils sont sur l'iPad, tout va bien jusque là. 

Le problème est d'abord que l'affichage depuis l'iDisk de l'iPad est pas top. Les caractères sont pixélisés, puisqu'on zoome dessus. Le même fichier, affiché en format plein écran sur mon MBP n'est pas du tout pixélisé. Ensuite, second problème, c'est que si je quitte iDisk et que je reviens, l'appli ouvre à la racine du fichier et non dans le document que j'étais en train de lire. Et si je réouvre le document (en passant par documents récents), il faut que je retourne manuellement à la page que j'étais en train de lire. 

Bref, c'est pas pratique. Savez vous s'il existe quelque chose de plus pratique qui permette l'affichage correcte des caractère, une synchronisation pas trop compliquée (j'ai pas mal de documents à lire et si je dois les transférer un à un c'est rébarbatif) et qui permette de tagger l'endroit où on arrête de lire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h22 ----------

Je me réponds tout seul... ou plutôt, je recopie le message privé de Tucpasquic : Air Sharing Pro doit faire l'affaire. Je suis allé voir sur le site du développeur et il y a un Air Sharing HD, apparemment spécialement pour l'iPad, au même prix que la version Pro. J'ai acheté et ça fait exactement ce que je veux !!!

On peut définir l'iPad comme serveur, comme ça on peut glisser déposer des dossiers entiers. Dans mon dossier en question, j'avais des Archives Web d'articles et ben Air Sharing les lit aussi. Et si on quitte l'appli et qu'on revient, il affiche là où on en était ! 

Bref, c'est 11 balles, mais ça vaut le coup ! Merci Air Sharing, merci Tucpasquic !


----------



## Mouette94 (11 Janvier 2011)

Même si c'est résolu, une remarque : avec iBooks, on peut lire des pdf, et même les classer dans différents dossiers, ou l'équivalent.

C'est pas mal non plus.


----------

